# Construcción de contador regresivo



## Sienar (Dic 13, 2006)

En prácticas de clase he realizado un proyecto de contador progresivo prácticamente igual a uno que he localizado en éste mismo foro (con dos contadores 14553 en cascada, dos decoders 4511 y seis displays de 7 segmentos). Lo he montado y funciona, y creo que me va a proporcionar un aprobado. La cuestión es que ahora he decidido ahondar un poquito más y se me ha ocurrido diseñar y construir un contador regresivo.

 - No quiero montar más que un contador y 3 displays. Debería ser algo parecido al 14553, pero con cuenta regresiva y una entrada de reset (para recomenzar la cuenta hasta 0 a partir de un nº determinado).
El contador debería llegar hasta 0 y no seguir contando, detenerse ahí.

 - La entrada de reset debería ser modificable a partir de un zócalo de microswitches, de los que encontramos por ejemplo en los mandos de apertura de garajes (aparcamientos de coches) para seleccionar un código. La idea es poder contar desde diferentes números. Es decir, si un día quiero contar desde 75 hasta 0, poner el BCD correspondiente a 75, energizar el circuito y aplicar la señal de cuenta. Si otro día quiero contar 43, poner el BCD correspondiente a 43 y copiar el paso siguiente.

Desearía encontrar un chip que tuviera estas funciones (desconozco si lo hay). Más bien me gustaría saber qué manera habría de poder localizar chips y sus características a partir de denominaciones comunes (contador, multiplexador, sumador, comparador...).

En clase utilizamos un programa de Texas Instruments que contenía un listado, pero estimo que hasta la semana que viene no podré acceder a él. Es posible que sea hasta después de navidad.

La finalidad de este proyecto (en el que me he embarcado de forma personal, y no por cuestiones de estudios) es aplicar el contador a un arma de juguete, de las que disparan bolas de plástico (conocido como airsoft). Se trataría de aplicar en el cuerpo del arma un contador que indique la cantidad de munición inicial (bolas = indicado en los switches), hasta que se acabe (bolas = 0).
Le daría bastante vistosidad al juguete, no me diréis que no   

*Conclusión:* Con que me ayudéis a encontrar el chip, o mejor, me comentéis la manera de buscarlo, os agradecería vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Sienar (Dic 14, 2006)

Ante todo, primero disculparme por no haber colocado el post en su subforo adecuado.

Por otro lado, retomando el tema, os comunico que he localizado lo que buscaba, buscando un poquito por el foro:

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc7part3.htm

Un saludo.


----------

